# F316



## plosky (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi.
I want to know what Diagnostic tester I need for CASE. And if u know where i can buy it.
Thanks!


----------



## plosky (Mar 21, 2011)

*Massey Ferguson Diagnostic tester*

Hi.
I want to know what where i can find a diagnostic tester for massey ferguson with all cables programs and what i need... Can u guide me to some sites or someone who sell somethink like this


----------



## plosky (Mar 21, 2011)

*workshop manual*

Hi.
I want a service manual for case from year 2000 till present, if anyone have and want to share i would be gratful. 
Or if u can guide me to someone where i can get this manuals.
Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Who put this in the moderators lounge guys?:lmao: Moving in progress!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

'twas me, I told you i am having trouble!!


----------

